
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (June 2015) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER, your location and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
twog
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote

My Fantasy Sports company is looking for an iOS developer to help us with our
upcoming iphone app. We are currently working on completing the design, which
we expect to be completed by the end of June. We have a RESTful API also
completed, and would ideally want to complete this project in around 2-3
months.

For this project, I think some of the fun challenges will be:

* An obsessive attention to detail over design, user experience, and simplicity

* Working remotely with our engineering team over slack

* Integrating with mave.io, mix panel and other third party services

If you’re available to take on some work in early July, feel passionately
about fantasy sports and want to work with a team that has a strong
engineering culture, I would love to chat further.

Contact: toni@fanjam.com

------
finkin1
SEEKING WORK - Remote only, based in Iowa and Colorado.

We are a 3-person digital and design agency that's just getting started.
Currently, we’re working on a large project in the medical field, which has
forced us to learn new things like HL7, HIPAA, and QS/1\. We love taking on
challenging projects that force us to learn new things. In our spare time, we
work on our own startup, [http://agora.sh](http://agora.sh).

Here of some of the things we’re particularly familiar with: C/C++,
Objective-C, C#, Swift, Ruby, Rails, Python, Django, Java, PHP, HTML5/CSS3,
SASS, LESS, JavaScript, jQuery, AngularJS, Node.js, Ember, CoffeeScript, AJAX,
iOS/Android/JS mobile apps, Cordova, WordPress, Joomla, Drupal, AWS, MySQL,
PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Redis, Web/mobile/print design, responsive design

Due to our current commitments, we are only looking for part-time work at this
time. Full-time projects are welcome, but we wouldn’t be able to begin for at
least a couple of months. We are looking for clients who have challenging
projects and who have the time and money to prioritize quality execution.

Please reach out if you’re interested in seeing some samples of our work. We
bid projects or offer hourly/daily/weekly rates. Contact: eliyah@agora.sh.

------
skaufman
SEEKING WORK

My partner and I design and build mobile apps, primarily for early-stage
companies. If you need help with anything from product strategy to UX design
to engineering, shoot me an email at sam@gradient.nyc.

Some past work of ours includes:

* To the Trade ([http://www.tothetradeapp.com/](http://www.tothetradeapp.com/)): Our team partnered with Savel, a New York fabric and materials vendor, to design and develop an iOS app for Interior Design professionals. ([http://www.tothetradeapp.com/](http://www.tothetradeapp.com/))

* Jawbone X NYFW ([http://samk.name/work#jawbone-nyfw](http://samk.name/work#jawbone-nyfw)): My partner built a custom web app and admin dashboard for Jawbone's NY Fashion Week campaign last year, analyzing contributors' involvement during the event. ([http://samk.name/work#jawbone-nyfw](http://samk.name/work#jawbone-nyfw))

* Romotive ([http://www.romotive.com/](http://www.romotive.com/)): I was Romotive's lead engineer and led development for our initial iOS and Android applications. ([http://www.romotive.com/](http://www.romotive.com/))

We're based in NYC, but work with partners around the world.

Email: sam@gradient.nyc

Keywords: mobile, iOS, Android, design, development, product, UX, NY.

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance Python/Django/Mobile/Front-end, with extensive
experience building all sorts of web applications, especially e-commerce
marketplaces. I've worked a lot over the years with AWS, and have a lot of sys
admin experience with config management like Ansible, Chef, Docker. I have a
research background in data analysis. I also have experience with Golang,
React, Clojure, scipy, numpy, pandas, scikit-learn, nltk etc.

Contact details are below. Here're some examples from my portfolio:

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators. and many more

* [http://turbotaxcpaselect.intuit.com](http://turbotaxcpaselect.intuit.com) \- Turbotax CPA Select, to help select accountants. Formerly Teaspiller.com, acquired by Intuit

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform where anyone can publish e-books, and soon printed books (print on demand) and online courses.

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com) \- A platform for music artists to share their content from various networks.

You can look at
[http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html](http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html)
for further links

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Email: sidmitra.del@gmail.com

------
scttnlsn
SEEKING WORK - Ithaca, NY or remote

I’m a full-stack web developer focusing primarily on building front-end
applications with React (ClojureScript or JavaScript) as well as backend
services with Ruby, Node or Clojure.

Contact: scott@scottnelson.co

[http://scottnelson.co](http://scottnelson.co)
[http://github.com/scttnlsn](http://github.com/scttnlsn)
[http://linkedin.com/in/scttnlsn](http://linkedin.com/in/scttnlsn)

------
mikro
SEEKING WORK

My cofounder and I are seeking freelance work to continue to fund our company.
We have been developing iOS apps together for 3 years, and our main app Fleck
has been featured as a Best New App by Apple in 137 countries.

Together, we can build full stack apps. I focus on the server backend,
configuration, architecture, service integrations, and APIs in addition to
coding the app in either Objective-C or Swift. My cofounder focuses on design
and mobile UX to produce minimalist interfaces for consumer-facing apps. He
works in Photoshop+Sketch, makes FramerJS animation prototypes and codes the
designs into the app in Objective-C or Swift.

We prefer to be hired together to build MVP products. We are both originally
from Southern California but we currently live in Medellin, Colombia and can
only work remotely. You can contact me at michael@getfleck.com.

The last app we built for a client:
[https://itunes.apple.com/app/id962419749](https://itunes.apple.com/app/id962419749)
Our app Fleck: [https://itunes.apple.com/app/fleck-the-bigger-
picture/id6199...](https://itunes.apple.com/app/fleck-the-bigger-
picture/id619977675)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/michaelcraigwilson](https://www.linkedin.com/in/michaelcraigwilson)
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/roryreiff](https://www.linkedin.com/in/roryreiff)

------
jeffmk
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Near Chicago/Indianapolis

Looking for short- to medium-term contracts (1 week to 3 months) that are
ready to ramp up within the next few weeks.

I'm a full-stack developer with over a decade of programming experience. My
primary platforms have been Python/Flask, Ruby on Rails, JavaScript, C#/.NET,
PHP, and C++. In my spare time I program with Clojure and Python, and I would
love to use these technologies specifically.

I can handle most roles but am most efficient on the backend, with a
sprinkling of supplemental UI/UX development.

I've spent time in finance, GIS/mapping, and telecom, and have worked on
project-based contracts and as a freelancer for startups, mid-sized companies,
non-profits, and universities, both on-site and remotely.

Website: [https://jeffkayser.com/](https://jeffkayser.com/)

Contact: [https://jeffkayser.com/contact/](https://jeffkayser.com/contact/) or
jeff plus hn at jeffkayser dot com

A few projects I've created:
[https://jeffkayser.com/projects/](https://jeffkayser.com/projects/)
[http://dumbdata.com/](http://dumbdata.com/)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jeffkayser](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jeffkayser)

------
carlfairclough
SEEKING WORK — Remote / UK

I'm carl, a freelance Designer & front-end developer.

I focus mainly on the design of web & mobile applications, interaction design
& prototyping. I wireframe, AB test, create incredibly usable UI and back up
my decisions with research.

I'm as comfortable in Sketch & Photoshop as I am with front-end code.
Extensive prototyping experience means that I'm good at writing clean, modular
CSS and integrating into development teams to release my work.

————————————————————————————————

Recent work:

* [http://timetastic.co.uk](http://timetastic.co.uk) — wireframing, visual design, prototyping, marketing site design & build

* [http://textburst.com](http://textburst.com) — wireframing, visual design, prototyping, front-end, landing pages

* [http://carlfairclough.me/project/formisimo](http://carlfairclough.me/project/formisimo) — wireframing, visual design, prototyping, front-end

————————————————————————————————

Find out a little bit more about me at
[http://carlfairclough.me](http://carlfairclough.me)

Take a look at my work snapshots at
[http://dribbble.com/carlfairclough](http://dribbble.com/carlfairclough)

Contact me at hi@carlfairclough.me

------
AlexNeoNomad
SEEKING WORK - Remote or willing to travel or relocate to Japan, Hong Kong,
Singapore or USA

Location: currently in Southeast Asia

I'm an all-around programmer interested in different technologies and
languages such as Ruby / Python / Java, Kotlin, Clojure / C / Haskell / C# /
Android with an experience of 6 years.

I became a freelancer over 2 years ago, left home in Russia, relocated to
Southeast Asia and since then have been learning as much as I could and had to
working full-time. As a freelancer, I learned I could come up with the zinger
of a solution to a problem I have if it could be solved at all. And I'm the
one who would be responsible for getting it solved.

I'm also stoked about learning functional programming, finance and IT
security.

Languages: Ruby, Python, JVM (Java/Kotlin/Clojure), Haskell, C#, C, SQL,
JavaScript, Rust;

OS: Linux and Mac (most of the time); Android; Windows;

Resume:
[http://my.linkedin.com/in/gildedhonour/](http://my.linkedin.com/in/gildedhonour/)

Email: me (at) gildedhonour dot com or gilded.honour (at) gmail

Github: [https://github.com/GildedHonour](https://github.com/GildedHonour)

Web-site: [http://gildedhonour.com](http://gildedhonour.com)

Thanks && Cheers!

------
aviraldg
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Need a solid, secure app on multiple platforms, on a tight deadline? I'm your
man.

One of the winners at SyScan Hardcode 2013
([http://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.in/2013/05/the-
results-...](http://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.in/2013/05/the-results-...).
) and two-time grand prize winner of Google Code-in. References on request.

Platforms (in order of experience):

\- Web Applications (Python, Node.js, Frontend/JS, MEAN stack)

\- Android apps

\- Cross Platform Desktop Apps (Qt)

\- I love experimenting. Currently studying advanced algorithms.

Accounts: [https://github.com/aviraldg](https://github.com/aviraldg),
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/152873/aviraldg](http://stackoverflow.com/users/152873/aviraldg),
[http://in.linkedin.com/in/aviraldg/](http://in.linkedin.com/in/aviraldg/),
[http://codeforces.com/profile/aviraldg](http://codeforces.com/profile/aviraldg)

Location: India

Contact: me [at] aviraldg.com (prefix subject with 'work', please)

\---

Keyword Soup: C, C++, Python, JavaScript, Node.js, Qt, Django, Flask, Web2py,
Android, HTML5, Angular.js

------
spitfire
SEEKING WORK

Location: Victoria, B.C.

Remote: Yes, onsite: Within Canada

Fulltime: No.

I'm a developer focusing on quantitative methods. I have:

    
    
        - Built security/surveillence system involving tricky   sensing and placement problems for the US military (Used by USMC and DIA). We could identify how many people were walking behind a moving tank remotely.
    
        - Increased receivables for collections agencies (30-290%), The final results were a revenue increase in the millions per year.
    
        - Some of the things I've worked on in ARM are forward flow recievables, structuring, reverse targeting (for agents), and pipeline bubble elimintation. If you're working in the finance space don't hesitate to get in touch.
    
        - Hacked on the Linux kernel and more. Ask and we can talk about the more.
    

Some buzzwords: Mathematica, Mathematics, machine learning, operations
research, ARM, quantitative finance, quantitative methods, sensors and
functional programming.

If you have a tricky problem you need to solve, get in touch with me (email in
profile) and I'll see if I can help you with it.

Particular interests right now are:

    
    
       quantitative finance
    
       physical real world applications of machine learning, and OR
       - in shipping, logistics, energy, etc. 
       
       Machine Learning
    
       operations research (optimization)
        - If you have ANY OR problems at all do get in touch. 
    	  I have more tools in my toolbelt than usual.
    

Currently I'm taking on short term contracts in order to fund my startup in
maritime anti-piracy.

------
jvogt
SEEKING WORK: Seattle / Remote

I'm potentially leaving a full time gig and looking for a short term contract.

I'm a devops / systems engineer with a ton of AWS and puppet experience. My
main responsibilities of late have been migrating huge production applications
out of a traditional hand built datacenter environment into a fully automated
and autoscaled AWS environment, as well as being a lead on the architecture of
brand new environments for new projects.

I am largely self managed and independent, and I pride myself on thorough
information discovery prior to building anything. I also complete projects
with excellent documentation.

Some bullet points:

\- 12 year career in building and supporting production web applications

\- 8 years experience on AWS

\- 3 years experience with puppet

\- Wearing a developer hat, I have also built production stable applications
in rails, php, and nodejs

\- At my current job, I am a lead engineer on supporting our flagship products
supporting $100MM+ revenue

\- In 3 years I have built, automated, and/or maintained upwards of 110
separate production environments

\- In general, I don't maintain an ego, I don't add risk by way of over-
confident planning, and I am huge on transparency and documentation.

That's a brief introduction. Contact me if this sounds like what you are
looking for and I can send you a resume. I'm interested in finding the right
fit, where I can jump in and quickly start adding value.

jdvogt+hn@gmail.com

------
hartleybrody
SEEKING WORK

Location: Cambridge, MA (Across the river from Boston, MA) or Remote

7 years of experience building web apps with whatever stack you use. For my
own side-projects I tend to reach for Python (Flask) or Rails for the backend
but have also worked with Django, Lua and many a PHP framework. I also work on
the client-side/frontend doing Backbone, Angular and some preprocessed work in
SASS and Coffeescript, although regular ol' CSS and JS are fine as well. I
recently shipped a mobile web app that was entirely built and rendered in JS
and hosted in a single s3 bucket. Also experienced with MySQL, PostgreSQL,
Redis, Memcached, Amazon Redshift and MongoDB and have setup AWS
infrastructure to handle heavy traffic loads.

My first job was doing inbound marketing and I have deep experience in the
advertising vertical as well, although I'm by no means tied to them and want
to work wherever I can create the most value.

More information here[0] or on my blog[1] or email me at hartley {{.}} brody
{{at}} gmail.com

[0]: [http://www.hartleybrody.com/](http://www.hartleybrody.com/)

[1]: [https://blog.hartleybrody.com/](https://blog.hartleybrody.com/)

------
learc83
SEEKING WORK - Remote & Atlanta (remote preferred)

I'm a full-stack developer based in Atlanta. I've built a profitable startup,
so I know how to solve problems and get things done with a minimum amount of
direction.

I can take on projects at any stage--from sketches on the back of a napkin, to
20 year old legacy code. Whether you need someone to build and deploy a
complete product from the ground up, or untangle an existing mess, I can
handle it.

I'm an excellent communicator, and I will provide clear and concise status
reports through every phase of the project. My job is to make sure you never
have to worry about how your project is going.

I'm good with Ruby/Rails, JavaScript (plus many js frameworks), C#, Java, Go,
CSS3, and HTML5.

I also have a strong foundation in computer science (B.S. in CS and constantly
learning), and experience with many other languages and frameworks. I can
handle anything you can throw at me, so don't hesitate to contact me if you
don't see your technology stack listed.

Rates $50-80 per hour. Weekly/Monthly discounts available.

Email: learc83@gmail.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sbrown37](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sbrown37)

Github: [https://github.com/learc83/](https://github.com/learc83/)

I can also bring in a designer if the project requires it. His portfolio:
[http://michaelkrontz.com/](http://michaelkrontz.com/)

------
dookahku
SEEKING WORK

    
    
        Location: SF
        Remote: Possible (let's talk!)
        Willing to relocate: maybe
        Technologies: C/C++, Python, embedded, systems
        programming, data science, GCC/G++/CMAKE, java, ruby, django, cassandra, python
        android, django
        Resume: http://goo.gl/ZKjLIn
    

Looking to move into modern systems programming for internet scale systems.
I've done a lot of sustaining work in the past but I want to write more novel
code. Over the years, I've acquired a fair number of skills that I'd like to
apply.

I have a couple of personal projects I've worked on, such as an android app
(java) for a non-profit that has an accompanying backend in django (python).
I've another C++ project that is a key value store with a REST API. There's
also my reddit AMA FAQ creation software. That one's done in python. It
vectorizes questions and clusters them based on the resulting representation;
the result is that similar questions get grouped together so more people can
get answers to their questions.

I'm also open to non-conventional software jobs, like sustaining, or anything
you have in mind.

------
elhsmart
SEEKING WORK - Remote (GMT+2, Ukraine)

Willing to relocate: no

Fullstack web dev looking for full time gig on remote basis. My primary
platform is PHP-based webdev, but I haven't any problems in other languages
and know how to do my job right. I can handle mostly everything related to
HTTP stuff and proud to be fullstack ninja.

Languages: PHP, JavaScript, Python, Ruby

Environments and software: LAMP stack, Nginx, Node.js, Mac OS, Gentoo, Chef,
Vagrant, Beanstalk, Memcache, Redis

Web Tech: HTML5, CSS, MySQL, WebSockets, WebGL

Libs and Frameworks: Symfony, Laravel, Yii, jQuery, Angular, Rails

CV: upon request

Github: [https://github.com/elhsmart](https://github.com/elhsmart)

Quick pet projects examples:

Transed (editor for translators,
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/transed/cdlblndgfd...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/transed/cdlblndgfdolbbddjohhgfkbkjdmglil)),

HireHunt (Kanban for job seekers,
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hirehunt/cjgkbdcbp...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hirehunt/cjgkbdcbpfnicilgkeaibkgmbabmdige/))

Email: elhsmart@gmail.com

------
heliodor
SEEKING WORK, remote for now (moving to Los Angeles next month)

Expertise:

\- data analytics, data visualization, and business intelligence

\- full stack web dev (backend, frontend)

\- bitcoin, cryptocurrencies

\- Android

Technologies:

\- Python, Javascript, Java // Django, AngularJS, D3, Bootstrap, jQuery //
MySQL, Graphite, Mongo

Challenges I can help you solve:

\- Your existing website is doing fine and you need to solidify things:
monitoring, alerts, performance, reliability.

\- Your data-driven product needs continuing work.

I have twelve years of professional experience in finance, mobile, web, and
bitcoin. I'm a responsible developer, who communicates well, has a flexible
schedule, and is able to understand and consider your business needs.

If your company is in the early stages and you need someone to own your tech
stack for a while as interim CTO, I can fill the role.

[http://www.linkedin.com/in/heliodor](http://www.linkedin.com/in/heliodor)

heliodorj [at] gmail [dot] com

[http://about.me/heliodor](http://about.me/heliodor)

Current personal projects: [https://pizzacharts.com](https://pizzacharts.com)
and [http://counterchef.com](http://counterchef.com)

------
agentinbox
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote - Part Time

Strategic Marketing Copywriter for Web/Mobile Application

We are preparing to launch a web and mobile communication platform for the
real estate industry and are looking to hire an extremely talented copywriter
and marketing strategist. Coming to market with the top product in our
category, we want to position our image and brand experience as a truly unique
product in the space.

We are looking for someone who specializes in crafting the emotion of a brand
in a very succinct and clear way. We believe users don't buy "what we do",
they buy "why we do it", and we want someone to help us communicate this to
our audience.

Responsibilities:

\- Lead the marketing strategy for our launch and rollout of new markets

\- Develop copy for marketing materials - primarily email and some print

\- Assist in development of user on boarding process, balancing training with
marketing

\- Develop, test, and refine user acquisition, training, and retention copy
and strategy

\- Develop and lead regular publication of blog, social media, and press copy

\- Lead the research process to discover what marketing messages most resonate
with our userbase

This position will require 1-5 hours per week for the next year or longer.

Email team at agentinbox.com to apply.

------
clarkema
SEEKING WORK - Remote, travel possible depending on location and duration.

Location: North-east UK

What I do: Backend engineer / Sysadmin.

Do you need a backend service to talk to your flashy new web / mobile app?

Does your current build and deployment system give you nightmares about the
only dev who understands it falling under a bus?

Need a proof-of-concept for your latest, hard-to-pigeonhole idea?

I do have experience of the full stack (including AngularJS and Coffeescript;
see below) but am looking for work primarily involving the back end of the
stack, or server admin / reliability / scaling. In previous lives I've run
large-scale Debian installations doing devops before it had a name, and been
responsible for servers in Antarctica.

Recent work:

* Custom 'net-connected controller for long-term timelapse projects. (FreeBSD, Arduino)

* Migration of existing Node.js+Firebase service to Golang+PostgreSQL on AWS

* Feasibility study investigating the possiblility of writing custom code to interface with a biometric timeclock (Common Lisp)

* Proof-of-concept hardware development for projects linking the physical and virtual worlds in real time (Arduino, Node.js)

* Project management webapp for construction companies (Rails, AngularJS, Bootstrap)

Buzzwords: Debian, Ubuntu, Chef, AWS, Heroku, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Perl,
Common Lisp, Ruby, Go, Arduino / AVR

Tools: Git for version control, Jira for issue tracking, HipChat to keep in
touch.

Got something you think is a good fit? Drop me a line at mike -at-
lambdafunctions -dot- com

------
dep_b
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Argentina

I'm specialized in native (Objective-C / Swift) and Xamarin iOS and OS X
applications. I also have a lot of experience doing web sites and web services
in various languages and frameworks so I often find myself working on the full
stack.

I'm available up to 40 hours per week starting July. I have been working
remotely in mostly Agile environments in the past three years and my
preference is to be able to work remotely for at least half of the time. I'm
fluent in English and Dutch but I speak Spanish and German as well.

The last year I have been working on the 2.0 version of the AXS App:

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/axs/id679805463?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/axs/id679805463?mt=8)

I also released Ovo Timer:

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ovo-
timer/id925582403?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ovo-
timer/id925582403?mt=8)

If you are interested shoot me a line at lucas.van.dongen@gmail.com or add me
on Skype at lucas.van.dongen@outlook.com.

------
ifdattic
SEEKING WORK - Remote (GMT+2)

Web consultant (Zend & SensioLabs certified)

My focus is to help small business & start-ups to solve their problems. I
believe in working smarter not harder, making big impacts in time saved and
increasing revenue. Most of the time it's done by making custom back-end
applications. It can also be done by improving existing systems & processes.

At the moment the technology focus is PHP, Symfony, AWS, MongoDB, MySQL, APIs,
NodeJS, Docker. I also care a lot about security, performance, quality, best
practices & learning.

Website: [http://ifdattic.com/about](http://ifdattic.com/about)

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic](http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic)

AngelList: [https://angel.co/ifdattic](https://angel.co/ifdattic)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/ifdattic](https://twitter.com/ifdattic)

GitHub: [https://github.com/ifdattic](https://github.com/ifdattic)

------
MaesterData
SEEKING WORK - Silicon Valley or Remote

Principal technical founder of an ad-tech startup, currently undergoing a
transition. At present available for contract engagements.

I bring to the table 15+ years of experience in software development,
architecture and operations, as well as product management / marketing and
business development. An ideal engagement may involve me serving as a "force
multiplier" of your existing team - think of the biggest challenges your
operation is facing and what kind of problems your staff is not currently
equipped to solve. While my particular strength is "connecting the dots"
across various disciplines, I am always happy to get my hands dirty to get
projects delivered. I've had experience with Silicon Valley companies
throughout their entire lifecycle, going back to the original dot-com era.

While I have some level of experience with a very long list of technologies,
above all I believe in pragmatic approach to choosing tools to fit the task at
hand. The most recent/intimate experience in the current stack has been with
delivering scale, performance and fault-tolerance in Big Data operations using
the following principal technologies:

\- Front-End : Python, Django, JavaScript, Bootstrap

\- Backend/IDL : Java, Thrift, Avro, Protobufs

\- Data Stores : Hadoop/HBase, Redis, MySQL/PgSQL

\- Data Science : Custom-engineered algorithms/solvers with performance way
above off-the-shelf packages

Due to the sensitive nature of my current committments, details on my
background would only be available to qualified clients able to articulate the
specific problems they need help with.

Contact me by email : Maester.Data AT gmail DOT com

------
thegrif
SEEKING WORK (Remote, Greater New York Area)

Technologies: Graph Databases, Amazon Web Services, Elasticsearch, Google
Bigtable/BigQuery, AWS Redshift, AWS DynamoDB, Talend, Tableau, Nutch, AWS
Kinesis, Storm, Python, Machine Learning, Predictive Analytics

Résumé/CV: [https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/9893126/tomgriffin-
resum...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/9893126/tomgriffin-resume.pdf)

Email: tom@thegrif.net

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/tomgriffin](http://www.linkedin.com/in/tomgriffin)

Background: Most recently held the position of Director of Innovation for IEEE
(Institute of Electrical and Electronics Engineers). Ran the company's
skunkworks program. Career progression is a blend of business analysis,
enterprise architecture, user experience design, and innovation/r&d
management. Often cast as a utility player.

Looking For: Full-time and freelance assignments focused on product design,
prototype development, UX, and experimentation with emerging tech.

------
aidanf
SEEKING WORK - Remote.

Location: Ireland.

Experienced Rails developer (9 years). I’ve worked with several large rails
codebases and high-traffic rails sites.

A few things I can do:

* Help scale your rails app, find bottlenecks, improve performance.

* Maintain or update an existing app. I’m comfortable diving into large codebases and other peoples code.

* Build your MVP. You’ll get a working, reliable, well-tested first version of your app.

Other non-rails stuff:

* Clojure. This is my current “fun” language and I’d love to work on a project that lets me use it full-time.

* Machine Learning (python and/or clojure). I have a background in machine learning and I’ve worked on a few projects that have a ML component.

Here are some testimonials from past clients:

[http://www.windmill.ie/roadmapping-
session/](http://www.windmill.ie/roadmapping-session/)

Some other links:

Blog: [http://www.aidanf.net](http://www.aidanf.net)

Github: [http://github.com/aidanf](http://github.com/aidanf)

Twitter: [http://twitter.com/@aidanf](http://twitter.com/@aidanf)

Drop me an email at aidan at aidanf dot net.

------
ylg
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Colorado Rockies)

Hello there, Yuri here. I’m an independent, full-stack developer whose focus
is providing folks like you great return on investment and managing risk:
keeping projects lean and agile, clear and documented, and simple and
extensible. I believe in flexible plans, sound forecasts, and disciplined
execution.

I’ve a bit more than fifteen years seasoning in most every major (and not a
few obscure) platform including: Node.js, Ruby on Rails, .NET, J2EE (I know,
the cool kids don’t say jay-TWO anymore, but I started with it when it was
snowing and uphill both ways), and even Windows DNA. I’ve helped tiny startups
and large companies, and even tried bootstrapping a startup or two of my own.
I’ve written the business plans, built and trained the teams, designed the
architectures, programmed the code, and designed and programmed the test
suites.

These days, I work alone and as part of a group as fits each project’s needs
each week. When needed, my partners can collectively bring a century of
experience designing, developing, and managing complex software and it’s user
interfaces. I specialize in back-end APIs, services, and HTML5 web apps and my
partners add iOS and Android mobile apps as well as user interface design.

I can work with you remotely from the Colorado Rockies using GitHub, Slack,
Trello, Google and Skype Video, and Google Docs; we can also meet near us or
you to kick things off and to keep them going.

Whether you want to launch a new product, a one-week prototype, figure out the
development budget for your startup, rework a monolithic system into services
and clients, or just stabilize a legacy product, get in touch and find out
more about me here:

[http://sensedata.com/about/us#yuri](http://sensedata.com/about/us#yuri)

------
gnulnx
SEEKING WORK - Baltimore, Colorado, Remote

kjohnson+hn@fosslancer.net | [http://fosslancer.net](http://fosslancer.net)

Senior DevOps / Operations / Infrastructure Engineer with 10 years of
experience in Linux administration and 5 years in DevOps / Configuration
Management / Automation.

I can do 'all things Linux / FOSS', and more. I've built both large-scale
private clouds and all of the supporting infrastructure, as well as
datacenter-grade VPCs in AWS.

Currently building and scaling AWS environments with Ansible, and doing 'all
things ops and security'. I have approximately 20 hours per week of
availability currently, and would love to help you build your startup or
automate a pesky problem.

Experience with:

\- Chef, Puppet and Ansible

\- AWS, vmWare and vSphere, Docker, LXC

\- Networking - firewalls, switching, security

\- Infrastructure services (e.g. DNS, DHCP, DDNS)

\- Most FOSS application (e.g. apache, nginx, mysql, postfix)

\- Datacenter buildouts

\- Hardware automation - experience with cobbler, PXE, netbooting, and HP
Blade centers.

\- Full stack engineering (CakePHP, PHP, AngularJS)

\- Bash, Perl, Python, Ruby

\- Continuous Integration (Jenkins, TravisCI)

------
hashtree
SEEKING WORK - Remote and Boulder, CO

I help early stage startups deliver on their technical milestones with
progressive development and solid communication/project management. I'm an FP-
oriented JavaScript developer with direct influences from Scala, Haskell, and
Clojure. My passions lay in the lower-end of the spectrum, with particular
emphasis on microservices, stream processing, machine learning, natural
language processing, and expert systems. I'm also a data science practitioner
with a heavy background in both frequentist and bayesian statistics. Currently
focusing on freelancing with React/React-Native/Flux-like frameworks to
develop unified web, iOS, and desktop experiences.

[https://github.com/rockymadden](https://github.com/rockymadden)

[https://dribbble.com/rockymadden](https://dribbble.com/rockymadden)

[https://rockymadden.com/](https://rockymadden.com/)

hn@rockymadden.com

------
tfe
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area or remote

Generally available for freelance web app engineering work. I've been working
with Rails and JS for ~8 years now, at all points up and down the stack.
Everything from performance work on existing code to bringing up a full-
fledged product from wireframes.

In the past, I've worked with companies like Leap Motion, Anki, Rocket Fuel,
and TaskRabbit. Before that, I had two startups of my own. In my spare time, I
fly airplanes. Currently fully booked through summer 2015, but I'm always
happy to grab coffee and chat.

Links:

[http://toddeichel.com/about](http://toddeichel.com/about)

[http://www.github.com/tfe](http://www.github.com/tfe)

[http://www.linkedin.com/in/toddeichel](http://www.linkedin.com/in/toddeichel)

[http://stackoverflow.com/users/203773/tfe](http://stackoverflow.com/users/203773/tfe)

Contact: todd@toddeichel.com

------
mvid
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco - Remote OK - Travel Possible

Experienced software developer with a history in startups. Proficient in:

    
    
      * Python  ['django', 'bottle', 'google.app.engine']
      * Javascript  ['angular','backbone','node','firebase'];
      * Clojure  '(compojure liberator)
      * Go {'appengine'}
      * Haskell, Prolog (and other esoterics)
    

We've helped entrepreneurs develop their MVP, as well as large companies
develop core features. We provide services such as feature development,
product management, and software auditing.

Previous engagements include Fuze, DriveShift.com, Sosh, Getaround,
Codecademy, Factset, Wakemate, drip.fm, and Swiftstack, among others.
Currently represented by
[http://www.10xmanagement.com](http://www.10xmanagement.com)

For more info see our page at [http://turbines.io](http://turbines.io), or
talk to us at hn@turbines.io

------
peng
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Kyoto, Japan)

I am a web interaction designer with 5 years of experience from California. I
can work with you on mobile site design, landing page optimization, usability,
and brand development. Are you wondering why you're losing potential users
because of your site design? Ask me at peng@nylira.com

I also run PRISM Break, an open source repository of anti-government
surveillance software. It has nearly 600 stars on GitHub and has been featured
on TV networks and newspapers around the world: [http://prism-
break.org](http://prism-break.org)

[http://nylira.com](http://nylira.com) \-
[https://github.com/nylira](https://github.com/nylira) \-
[http://linkedin.com/in/nylira](http://linkedin.com/in/nylira)

Proficiencies: JS / Ruby / CSS / HTML / Photoshop

Frameworks: Rails, React, Express, Koa, Stylus, Sass, Less

------
fasouto
SEEKING WORK - Remote (possibility to travel on-site for short periods)

Full stack web developer interested in large data analysis and data
visualization. I've been freelancing for 3 years for companies in the film
industry, fashion startups, SAAS analytics, universities...

My favourite tools are Django and D3.js, but I'm willing to learn any
technology that help to get things done.

Blog: [http://fabiosouto.me/](http://fabiosouto.me/)

LinkedIn:
[https://es.linkedin.com/in/fabiosouto](https://es.linkedin.com/in/fabiosouto)

Github: [https://github.com/fasouto](https://github.com/fasouto)

Latest project: [http://tomandgo.com/](http://tomandgo.com/)

Email: fabio `at` fabiosouto.me

Keywords: Python, JavaScript // D3.js, leaflet, React // ElasticSearch,
Postgres // LESS, responsive CSS, Bootstrap // Celery, Django REST framework,
Haystack.

------
dylanrw
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Can visit SF/Bay Area/Charlotte, NC)

I am a Designer (Interaction Design/UI/UX) and Developer (JS, Swift, Ruby,
Obj-C). I typically consult on or perform the following:

\- Product design - Strategy, best practices, interaction design, ui design,
iconography.

\- Front end design & dev - Prototyping, production, management, I've also
setup processes for growing teams and established best practices for new
hires.

\- iOS - Development, Prototyping, Design, Marketing.

\- Data Visualization - Static or Interactive.

\- GIS - ARC GIS, Google Maps, Mapbox, interactive and time based
visualizations.

info(@)bvr.io | [http://bvr.io](http://bvr.io) |
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/dylanrw](http://www.linkedin.com/in/dylanrw) |
[http://dribbble.com/dylanrw](http://dribbble.com/dylanrw) |
[http://github.com/dylan](http://github.com/dylan)

------
Udo
SEEKING WORK / remote or local engagements throughout Europe.

I'm specializing in getting web app MVPs done, refactoring, and bug hunting.

Languages: PHP, JavaScript, Lua, Ruby, Java, C

Environments: LAMP stack, NginX, Node.js, Mac OS X, Linux, BSD

Web Tech: HTML5, CSS, jQuery, MySQL, JSON message passing, WebSockets, WebGL,
mobile web development

Semi-random facts about me:

* I started my career at an advertising agency

* ran a web startup for a couple of years

* made a toy programming language called np: [http://np-lang.org/](http://np-lang.org/) and I'm generally a language design enthusiast

* I'm a Ludum Darer: [http://ludumdare.com/compo/author/udo/](http://ludumdare.com/compo/author/udo/)

* my long-running pet project, a virtual gaming space for pen&paper roleplaying: [https://rolz.org/](https://rolz.org/)

\--- --- ---

My profile: [http://udo.click/](http://udo.click/)

Contact me at udo.schroeter@gmail.com

------
pkivalin
SEEKING WORK OnSite - Full Time. Location: Vilnius, Lithuania. I'm experienced
programmer and I have published few apps in App Store and Google Play.
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/developer?id=Pavel+Kivali...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/developer?id=Pavel+Kivalin)
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/artist/pavel-
kivalin/id798718110](https://itunes.apple.com/us/artist/pavel-
kivalin/id798718110) And many others for customers, odesk profile -
[https://www.upwork.com/users/~011c755f0d14fd7b7e](https://www.upwork.com/users/~011c755f0d14fd7b7e)
I hope my skills will help you to realize your project. Please contact me for
more details. Skype ID - pavel.kivalin pavel@kivalin.net

------
saneem
SEEKING WORK: Remote

I am a passionate freelance web developer who does both back-end and front-end
work.

I've helped clients build web application MVCs from scratch as well as to
improve and maintain existing code. I can also help you build a solid REST API
for your mobile app or SPA. My code is generally very neat - if you need to
refactor existing code, I can help.

Laravel(PHP) is my framework of choice, but I'm comfortable working with tons
of other tools (Don't wanna barf a big list). I've been using Bootstrap for a
long time - its helps do things faster. I'm working on a Meteor app as a side
project, and learning some other js frameworks.

GitHub: [http://www.github.com/xaneem](http://www.github.com/xaneem) Personal:
[http://saneem.me](http://saneem.me)

I'm open to possibilities of long term and short term remote work. Get in
touch: hello@<THE-DOMAIN-ABOVE>

------
fleaflicker
SEEKING FREELANCER, Brooklyn, NY, remote welcome

Fleaflicker is a fantasy sports platform. Since 2005, we have provided the
most user-friendly and customizable fantasy sports experience to hundreds of
thousands of sports fans. Currently hiring for the following freelance
projects:

\-------------

Experienced product/UX designer: create and refine top-notch desktop, mobile,
and tablet experiences.

Requirements: \- A portfolio showcasing strong visual design and usability.

\- Strong HTML/CSS skills.

\- Careful attention to interaction design, typography and layout.

\- A track record of great communication and teamwork.

\- Experience using the Bootstrap framework and Less (or other pre-processor)
preferred.

\-------------

Experienced front-end developer: build and refine our live draft application
using React for views and SockJS for server communication.

Requirements:

\- Experience building at least one non-trivial React.js application.

\- Experience with Flux application architecture.

\- Ability to write solid, maintainable javascript from day one.

\- A track record of great communication and teamwork.

Please e-mail ori@fleaflicker.com with resume and availability. Thanks!

------
pjungwir
SEEKING WORK - Portland, OR or Remote

I'm a polygot, full-stack developer with 15 years experience. My specialties
are Rails, Postgres, Javascript, and Chef, although I've also done some iOS
and Python Machine Learning/Statistics projects. I am reliable, easy to work
with, quick to turn things around, and a good communicator. I can work solo or
on a team, either as lead or a team member.

You can see some of my recent work here:

[http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio](http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays](https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers](https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers)

If you'd like to work together, I'd be happy to discuss your project!:
pj@illuminatedcomputing.com

------
maxs
SEEKING WORK - Remote

We are K-Partite ( [https://kpartite.com](https://kpartite.com) ), a software
development company. With extensive experience in web and mobile development,
desktop applications and data science, we provide battle-tested solutions to
help you successfully complete your projects.

Our developers are in the United States and South Eastern Europe. Together, we
form a cohesive team that is both easy to communicate with and can give
reliably good results.

In the past, we've developed SaaS, E-commerce and finance systems. We've done
backend work (Node, .NET, Python/Django), services (Java with Spring, Redis,
Mongo, RabbitMQ, MySQL, PostgreSQL, MSSQL), front-end and mobile (Bootstrap,
JQuery, Angular, React, Backbone), desktop (QT, .NET) and data science (R,
Numpy, Scipy, Sklearn). Get in touch with us at info@kpartite.com for a tour
of what we can do for you.

------
jfc
SEEKING WORK (Remote; live in Connecticut)

WordPress!

Developer and designer (5+ years), work out of my own shop, HetaThemes. Our
flagship theme is MidLaw, a WordPress theme for small to mid-sized law firms.

Primarily develop, design, and customize WordPress themes, or convert PSD
designs or HTML/CSS/jQuery to WordPress. I'm also building an app and run my
own server (Ubuntu) as a hobby.

I've worked on complex sites for digital agencies (30+ templates, 25+
plugins), as well as on smaller sites for small businesses/individuals (10
templates, 10 plugins). References available.

Technologies I use: PHP, HTML, CSS/LESS, jQuery, WordPress, mySQL, Foundation,
Bootstrap, SVN or Git for version control, Sifter for issue tracking, HipChat
to keep in touch with clients. Self-taught and resourceful.

Reach out to me at: hn [at] heta [dot] co (not com). I can send you links to
live sites I've designed and developed, sites I've converted to WP, etc.

Thanks for your consideration.

------
phpnode
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Hi, I'm Charles, the founder of codemix [0], we're a distributed team of 4
experienced developers + 1 designer, who're known for delivering very high
quality web/mobile apps quickly.

We're based in the UK but we work with companies from all over the world who
value our relentless pace and our ruthless user-centric pragmatism.

We focus on _shipping_ quality software and making sure that software truly
delivers on its full potential. Sometimes that means us taking on the entire
project design/development ourselves and sometimes it means embedding
ourselves into a larger team to really drive the project forward.

If you have a project that you need to take to market quickly, and you don't
want to compromise on the user experience, I'd love to talk to you about it,
email me at charles@codemix.com.

[0] [http://codemix.com/](http://codemix.com/)

~~~
jacquesm
I'm more than happy to recommend Charles, have worked with him on a crazy
speed re-write of a large website.

------
fealaer
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Relocation

FullStack web developer with 8+ years of extensive professional experience
with JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Java, PHP, SQL and NoSQL. Highly skilled in system
architecture, software design, programming and troubleshooting.

Technologies: JavaScript, CoffeeScript, Node.js, AngularJS, HTML, CSS (LESS,
SASS), MongoDB, PostgreSQL, Cordova/Phonegap, Java, PHP, Sybase, MySQL

Résumé/CV:
[http://fealaer.github.io/Resume.pdf](http://fealaer.github.io/Resume.pdf)

Github: [http://github.com/fealaer](http://github.com/fealaer)

LinkedIn:
[https://ru.linkedin.com/in/fealaer](https://ru.linkedin.com/in/fealaer)

StackOverflow:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/fealaer](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/fealaer)

Email: fealaer@gmail.com

------
kohanz
SEEKING WORK - Remote or based in SW Ontario, Canada

LinkedIn:
[http://ca.linkedin.com/in/zamkhan](http://ca.linkedin.com/in/zamkhan)

Recent client: "As an academic entrepreneur, I have engaged in a number of
out-sourcing processes and truth be told, _kohanz_ was one of the few that I
would still continue working with. He is skillful, honest and up front, knows
what he is doing and does his job very quickly and within the time frame
promised at the beginning."

Experienced (10+ years) developer of software for medical devices and
scientific applications, many with an imaging component. Have architected and
led teams to deliver on software for systems in both diagnostic and
interventional contexts. Comfortable working in an FDA-regulated & ISO 13485
compliant quality system.

I excel at iterating research or early-stage prototypes (e.g. MATLAB developed
by researchers) into commercial-grade software ready to impress the right
audience (clinicians, investors, etc.).

Developing scientific applications involves a high degree of uncertainty and
requires an engineer that actively participates in all phases of the SDLC
(e.g. requirements gathering, risk analysis, etc.). My ability to communicate
has always led to my role as the technical point of contact for researchers,
clinicians (surgeons, radiologists, etc.), and senior executives.

One of my current freelance projects is creating an automated trading platform
for forex and equity markets through a well-known online broker.

Outside of the medical domain, my development projects have included an
automated stock-trading engine (including backtesting suite) and various
sports analytics software solutions (for example, my side-project
[http://recappd.com](http://recappd.com)). Technical keywords: C++, C#, Java,
Matlab, VTK, ITK, OpenCV, LabView, Rails, R, Python, and more.

------
mike-cardwell
SEEKING WORK - Nottingham (UK) or REMOTE

Technologies: Debian, Centos, Perl, C++, NodeJS, ReactJS, Apache, Nginx, SSL,
MySQL, Postgres, SQLite, Memcached, HTML, CSS, JS, jQuery, XML, XSLT, SMTP,
Exim, Postfix, Dovecot, SpamAssassin, ClamAV, Bind, Unbound, DNSSEC, IPv6,
OpenVPN, iptables, Prosody, Git, Subversion, CVS. Lots of others I can't
remember right now.

Résumé/CV: On request

Email: See profile

Perl programmer and web developer for 13 years. 15 years of Linux sysadmin.
Full stack. Can build your servers, install and manage them, write the
software to run on top of them.

Me: [https://grepular.com/me/](https://grepular.com/me/)

My blog: [https://grepular.com/blog/](https://grepular.com/blog/)

Github: [https://github.com/mikecardwell/](https://github.com/mikecardwell/)

------
pattle
SEEKING WORK - London UK, Remote

I'm a full stack developer based in the UK with over 5 years of experience.
I'm currently working with HTML, CSS (LESS and SASS), JS (Backbone, Angular,
React, jQuery), PHP and MySQL.

I'm passionate about what I do and care deeply about my craft. I pride myself
on being a trustworthy and reliable no-fuss developer who produces high
quality work.

I'd love to learn more about your business and jump into some large projects
but I'm open to all opportunities, those that use my skill set or require me
to learn something new.

To get an idea of what I'm about check out my blog and GitHub (links are
below). If you'd like to work together please get in touch.

Email: chris.pattle@gmail.com

Website: [http://www.chrispattle.com](http://www.chrispattle.com)

Github: [http://github.com/pattle](http://github.com/pattle)

------
erikcw
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area or remote

I'm a full-stack developer with over 10 years of professional experience. Have
lead the development of many successful software projects from MVP through to
full production at scale. Very comfortable working in both small and large
teams. In addition to my technical know how, I have a strong business
background. I'll happily work with all stakeholders in your team to make sure
the right product gets delivered and that your value is maximized.

Languages: Python, Clojure, Ruby, Javascript (including ClojureScript and
CoffeeScript), Objective-C/Swift, Lua, C

Frameworks & Other Technologies/Platforms: Django, React.js, Reagent,
Backbone.js, OpenResty/Lapis, PostgreSQL, MySQL, Redis, MongoDB, Hadoop, AWS,
Chef, Ansible, FreeSWITCH and many others.

I'm comfortable ramping up on new technologies (and codebases) quickly.

Contact: erikwickstrom+hnhiring [at] gmail [dot] com

------
iflowfor8hours
SEEKING WORK - based in London, Relocation to Europe or South America
considered, always interested in remote.

An automation-obsessed senior engineer with lots of experience in devops roles
looking for interesting gigs!

Technologies: Puppet, Chef, SmartOS, ansible, docker, consul.io, networking
(HFT background), openstack, most FOSS server applications.

I have spent the better part of the last few years doing continuous delivery
related consulting, from check-in to prod, and that is my passion.

Contact: matt@iflowfor8hours.info

Resume:
[http://iflowfor8hours.info/MattUrbanski.pdf](http://iflowfor8hours.info/MattUrbanski.pdf)

More information available on request. I have been consulting in various
industries for the past 3 years and have 9 years of ops experience, about 5 of
those since we started saying devops.

Open to different opportunities whether in development or consulting.

Thanks, and look forward to hearing from you

------
gilli
SEEKING WORK - Remote

UI/UX designer and front-end developer looking to help you design sweet
solutions to your frustrating problems. Self-motivated and easy to work with.

Contact me at gilli@axe.is.

I can help you with:

* Web and mobile design in general.

* Front-end development.

* Designing simple solutions for your complex problems.

* Understanding user needs and intentions trough analytics research and testing.

* Performing usability testing.

* Prototyping.

* Estimating the amount of time needed to complete projects.

* And more!

Links:

* About: [http://axe.is/about](http://axe.is/about)

* Dribbble: [http://dribbble.com/gilli](http://dribbble.com/gilli)

* Blog and case-studies: [http://axe.is/](http://axe.is/)

* Twitter: [http://twitter.com/gillisig](http://twitter.com/gillisig)

* Github: [http://github.com/gillisig](http://github.com/gillisig)

Contact me at gilli@axe.is

------
gcv
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco, Oakland, or remote work

I've been doing "full stack" programming for a long time, using everything
from C to Perl CGI to J2EE to Rails to Node. I've done everything from device
drivers for enterprise customers to web app prototypes for hopeful early-stage
teams to solving computational geometry and infrastructure scaling problems
for mid-stage startups to growth experiments and testing for late-stage
companies.

Especially interested in Clojure (plus ClojureScript and Om) and Rust projects
right now, but would be happy to discuss other needs you may have.

GitHub: [https://github.com/gcv/](https://github.com/gcv/)

See also:
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/vetoshev](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/vetoshev)

Contact: gepardcv on gmail

------
qute
SEEKING WORK - Designer/Computer Scientist

Location: London (UK)

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Seeking work in:

1) Coding (Full stack web apps, Frontend > Backend)

2) Design (CI, Logos, Advertisement - both print and digital)

3) Research (Need someone who can think?)

Technologies: JavaScript (node, angular, expressjs), PHP/Python |
Wordpress/Contao | Adobe Creative Suite

Resume: Generated on my GitHub, link -
[https://github.com/qutebits/resume_42/blob/master/resume_exa...](https://github.com/qutebits/resume_42/blob/master/resume_example.pdf?raw=true)

GitHub: [https://github.com/qutebits/](https://github.com/qutebits/)

Graphical Portfolio: [http://www.coroflot.com/qutepixels/Work-
Commercial](http://www.coroflot.com/qutepixels/Work-Commercial)

Email: qute.bits (gmail)

------
Kliment
SEEKING WORK - Based in Cologne, Germany, remote preferred

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in 3d
printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d model design using
programming) and robot design and construction.

Contact me on Freenode IRC (nick Kliment) or by email at kliment@0xfb.com

------
br0ke
Seeking work: USA/Baltimore|Remote

iOS dev (Native/ObjC), backend dev (C, ObjC, C++, PHP, Ruby, scheme, common
lisp, java), SysAdmin/config (fbsd,obsd,solaris,linux)

[https://elfga.com/~erik/resume/Erik_Greenwald.pdf](https://elfga.com/~erik/resume/Erik_Greenwald.pdf)

[https://github.com/erikg](https://github.com/erikg)

[http://sourceforge.net/users/erikgreenwald](http://sourceforge.net/users/erikgreenwald)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/erikgreenwald](https://www.linkedin.com/in/erikgreenwald)

[https://www.elfga.com/~erik/](https://www.elfga.com/~erik/)

erik@elfga.com

------
Zak
SEEKING WORK - remote, short to medium term projects - zak.wilson@gmail.com

I make software - mostly full-stack web development and HTTP APIs, but I'm
adaptable. I have some interest in artificial intelligence and machine
learning. I have minimal experience making Android apps. I can do stuff that's
harder than basic CRUD apps.

Stuff I know well: Clojure, Ruby (with or without Rails), Python, Django,
Javascript, Lua, PostgreSQL, MySQL, SASS, responsive CSS.

Other stuff I've used for something non-trivial at least once: Common Lisp,
Scheme, Java, SASS, C, PHP, Haskell, Bash, Perl, MongoDB, Mirah.

Yes, I can probably pick up that language or tool you're using that nobody has
ever heard of.

Github (perhaps a bit dusty):
[https://github.com/zakwilson](https://github.com/zakwilson)

------
stephenr
SEEKING WORK - Primarily Remote, with potential for short on-site trips.

10 years experience across a mixture of Ops/Infrastructure and web application
architecture and development, with a focus on solving unique/uncommon
problems.

I’m looking for opportunities to help companies with backend/server-side
architecture & development (primarily PHP MVC), system integration and/or
server infrastructure setup/maintenance.

I mostly work remotely from Thailand, on a very flexible schedule (I can
schedule work hours to get overlap with most other timezones when required)
but on-site visits to pretty much anywhere are a possibility if required too.

Contact me via email to stephen.reay@me.com or via Jabber/XMPP to
stephen.reay@dukgo.com if you want to have a chat about what you’re working
on!

------
ocgrace
SEEKING FREELANCER

We're a distributed team of top-notch product managers, UX designers, and
engineers (iOS, Android, Web) that help companies with mobile and big data
strategy, planning and execution. Our clients include large corporations as
well as startups and our engagements range from 6 weeks to 12 months.

We are looking for freelance product managers, UX designers, engineers (iOS,
Android, Web), and data scientists to help us with our projects. Remote is OK
but product managers MUST be located in US.

If you are interested, please upload your resume / portfolio below:
[https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/?company=OrangecaffeineInc](https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/?company=OrangecaffeineInc)

Or please email grace@orangecaffeine.com.

------
znq
SEEKING WORK: Remote (we're a distributed team of high quality mobile &
backend engineers)

[http://mobilejazz.com](http://mobilejazz.com)

We are Mobile Jazz, a collective of excellent engineers and designers with a
strong focus on everything mobile and beyond. We've been doing Android and iOS
development from their beginnings in 2008.

Additionally we've a ton of experience in backend development (PHP, Go, Java &
Scala) and web frontend development (HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript).

Check us out here: [http://mobilejazz.com](http://mobilejazz.com)

If you've any questions please get in touch with me via stefan@mobilejazz.com
- happy to answer any questions :-)

PS: We've worked successfully with other HN members before.

------
nrj
SEEKING WORK - Berlin, Germany or Remote

I’m a freelance developer of many talents. My primary expertise is iOS/Cocoa;
I am also very well versed in writing server-side applications in Rails, Node
and various Python frameworks. I generally like to work with smaller companies
where I can contribute to many areas of the software stack. I particularly
enjoy solving problems related to optimizing performance and scaling.

Website: [https://nrj.io](https://nrj.io)

Github: [https://github.com/nrj](https://github.com/nrj)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/nickrjensen](https://twitter.com/nickrjensen)

------
sarciszewski
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Orlando FL

Historically, my clients and former coworkers consistently complimented me on
being able to quickly identify the root causes of problems that elude other
team members. I see my role as a freelance consultant as the intersection of
developer and mentor, especially in matters I'm very knowledgeable in.

My background is in application security, which has primed me to write
succinct, maintainable, and correct solutions to business problems in
accordance with the best secure software development practices; this gives me
a degree of expertise that I can bring on board to the _right_ team.

If this sounds good to you, feel free to shoot me an email:

    
    
        scott@arciszewski.me

~~~
sarciszewski
A micro-resume for any parties interested:

    
    
            ________________________________________________________ 
           /                                                       / 
          /  Web Programmer with Application Security Experience  /  
         /_______________________________________________________/   
        |_APTITUDE______________________________________________|    
        |                                                       |    
        |  Application Security                                 |    
        |  `- Blog Posts: https://bit.ly/1GgCYN6                |    
        |  Software Development                                 |    
        |  `- Github: https://github.com/sarciszewski           |    
        |  `- StackOverflow: https://bit.ly/1KHYpHZ             |    
        |_______________________________________________________|    
        |_EXPERIENCE____________________________________________|    
        |                                                       |    
        |  Languages: PHP, JavaScript, Java, Python             |    
        |  `- Frameworks:                                       |    
        |     `- PHP: CodeIgniter, Laravel, Symfony             |    
        |     `- Python: Django                                 |    
        |  Databases: PostgreSQL, MySQL, SQL Server, Sqlite     |    
        |                                                       |    
        |  Webservers: nginx, Apache                            |    
        |                                                       |    
        |  Operating Systems: Debian, Ubuntu, Mint, Raspbian,   |    
        |      Fedora, SUSE Enterprise Linux,                   |    
        |      Windows 98 through Windows 8.1                   |    
        |                                                       |    
        |  Security Research:                                   |    
        |  `- Multiple CVEs in various web frameworks           |    
        |  `- Assisting in the development of a cryptography    |    
        |     library for the PHP core (circa 7.1 most likely)  |    
        |     similar to how PDO works for relational database  |    
        |     management code                                   |    
        |_______________________________________________________|    
         \                                                       \   
          \ Scott Arciszewski               scott@arciszewski.me  \  
           \_______________________________________________________\ 
    

For the privacy-inclined, my PGP fingerprint is EF65 457C EFF5 4788 4B57 AD79
4628 13A8 2BBC 804D.

~~~
stephenr
FYI that becomes an unreadable resume on a mobile client (app) that wraps text

~~~
sarciszewski
Thanks for letting me know. I'm not sure how to make it look pretty in < 80
columns without making it incredibly long.

~~~
stephenr
Don't worry about making it "pretty" specifically. Use line breaks/simple
indent/asterisk/hyphen for dot points etc and let clients wrap it.

The problem is all the connecting lines (I haven't seen it on desktop so no
idea what it's supposed to look like, but I assume it's the shell-style tree
view?)

Edit: Oh sweet merciful crap. I just saw it in mobile safari (which doesn't
wrap so it's "desktop like"). Please. Don't. Do. That. There aren't that many
posts in the freelancer thread that you need to somehow game the system by
making a big song and dance.

------
up_and_up
================= =================

SEEKING WORK - Remote/Michigan.

Full-stack RUBY, RAILS, or Devops based projects.

iOS and Cross platform Phone Gap Development

Senior Developer with 8+ years experience and excellent communication skills.

See my portfolio for examples: [http://featlabs.com/](http://featlabs.com/)

Notables:

* Midwest billing rates (hourly, weekly, monthly)

* Fullstack Ruby/Rails development: frontend/backend/devops

* iOS Development

* Javascript heavy apps and Backbone.js

* 3rd party API integrations, Financial Services, Ecommerce, Recurrent Billing, Calendars, Telephone/SMS.

* Mysql, Postgres or MongoDB Administration

* MVP/prototypes. Strong and innovative product development skills

* Rescue/refactor stale/failing projects

For project inquiries send an email to: projects `at` featlabs `dot` com

================= =================

------
wes-k
SEEKING WORK - Chattanooga, TN - Remote OK

I do full stack web development specializing in: ruby on rails, heavy
javascript and html5 apps. Background in computer systems engineering,
analytics & e-commerce.

Buzzwords from front-end to back-end: html5, haml, css3, sass, less,
JavaScript, CoffeeScript, jQuery, AngularJs, React, Ruby on Rails, Java, C++,
Go (golang), PostgreSQL, MySQL, MongoDB, AWS, Heroku.

I've done work for small non-profits, a few startups (including a yc13) and
enterprise companies.

linkedin: [http://www.linkedin.com/pub/wesley-
reitzfeld/2b/a45/173](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/wesley-reitzfeld/2b/a45/173)

gmail: wes.reitzfeld

------
sbader
SEEKING WORK - Remote and NYC Metro

I’m a full stack developer, with a strong design sense, that has worked with
small startups and large companies to build iOS, OS X, and web applications. I
have proven experience taking products from idea to launch, as well as
improving existing products.

I have a knack for learning new languages and frameworks, but I’ve worked with
these previously:

\- Objective-C and Swift for iOS and OS X

\- Ruby (with Rails and Sinatra), PHP, and Node.js on the server side

\- Javascript, jQuery, Sass, CoffeeScript, Backbone.js, and Browserify on the
front end

[http://scottbader.org](http://scottbader.org)

[http://github.com/sbader](http://github.com/sbader)

scott@melodyroad.com

------
lucaspiller
SEEKING WORK - London, UK or remote

I maintain old Rails applications, now that all the cool kids have moved to
<insert hot language for June 2015>.

For the last few months I've been working with a client to move a load of
Rails 1 & 2 applications to a new datacenter. Each application was upgraded to
run on the latest Ruby 1.8.7, gems bundled, patched against security
vulnerabilities and installed on a fresh VM with Puppet. The new setup should
keep running for another 5+ years with minimal involvement, and if new
development is needed it's now very easy to setup the dev environment.

Get in touch if you have old Rails applications that need some love:
luca@blissfulsystems.com

------
yen223
SEEKING WORK, Remote or Canberra, Australia

I'm an experienced Python software engineer, focused on Django, Celery and
Ansible development. I'm always on a lookout for interesting projects, whether
it's in data science or in web development.

LinkedIn: [https://au.linkedin.com/pub/lee-wei-
yen/39/ba9/aa6/en](https://au.linkedin.com/pub/lee-wei-yen/39/ba9/aa6/en)

Github: [https://www.github.com/yen223](https://www.github.com/yen223)

Personal: [https://weiyen.net](https://weiyen.net)

Email me: lee@weiyen.me

------
kidsil
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Highly experienced Web Developer (60% Back end, 40% Front end).

Skill set:

* Wordpress/CodeIgniter/Yii/Drupal (Components, Hacks, Themes)

* JavaScript (Meteor/jQuery/BackboneJS/AngularJS/Phaser)

* CI & Unit testing - Jenkins, Mocha & Karma for JS, Toast for PHP, as well as Selenium

* Django (general Python too)

Seeking: Challenging projects. Most recent experience is working as an
AngularJS specialist, before that worked with Core WordPress contributors
(WordPress VIP) on a global News/Media website. I'm also developing a Meteor
App.

Plugins/Apps: [https://github.com/AZdv/](https://github.com/AZdv/)

Location: Ireland (just moved!)

Contact: admin (at) kidsil.net

------
jparishy
SEEKING FREELANCER - Princeton, NJ. Local candidates only, with a liberal WFH
policy

Hiya, I'm working on a project for a client that's looking to expand their
product to Android. I'm currently building the iOS app and overseeing the
development of the backend APIs & webapp. I'm looking for someone in the
Princeton, NJ area that would be able to work on-site some of the time to sync
up on the project at least 1-2 times a week.

The client-side is prelaunch so they don't have a web presence yet, but feel
free to reach out to me with any questions. Looking to get started around July
1st. Thanks!

You can reach me at: hello@juliusparishy.com

------
codez
SEEKING WORK - London / UK / Remote

A front end developer with a huge passion for all things JavaScript and Front
End!

Technologies: front end tech so JS, CSS, HTML, jade, CoffeeScript, gulp,
grunt, node, stylus, sass, less, angular, backbone, marionette, MEAN stack,
TDD, HTML5 Canvas etc.

Resume: available on request.

Contact: [http://jh3y.github.io](http://jh3y.github.io)

Github: [https://github.com/jh3y](https://github.com/jh3y)

Open to different types of opportunity whether it be development or
consultancy or anything else you might come up with. Check out my code/site
and hopefully hear from you!

------
gregkerzhner
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Bend, OR, USA.

Full stack developer - [http://gregkerzhner.com](http://gregkerzhner.com)

I specialize in building web and mobile apps. In the browser I have been lead
developer on several Javascript applications using Angular.js and most
recently, React + Flux. On mobile I do iOS using Objective-C. On the backend,
I have many years of Ruby on Rails and Node.js/Express.js experience.

My recent work has been of mix of delivering prototypes for early stage
startups as well as working on more robust applications on distributed teams.
Please email me at

gregkerzhner (at) gmail

for more info.

------
dustingetz
SEEKING WORK - Philly or remote

Clojure, ClojureScript

Small isomorphic ClojureScript app in production, full stack web apps, ReactJS
expert (using since released in 2013), built two enterprise grade frontends in
ReactJS (designed and led implementation - 50 to 100 pages of wireframes), two
open source React libraries, multiple conference talks and workshops.

[https://github.com/dustingetz](https://github.com/dustingetz)
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dustingetz](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dustingetz)

------
potatolicious
SEEKING WORK - Remote or New York City.

We are a 3-person mobile design and development firm with deep experience in
consumer mobile products of all varieties. Our team has worked across the
industry on travel, dating, social networking, online retail, and food
services.

We are cross-platform iOS and Android, and specialize in beautifully designed,
high quality, thoroughly functional native apps. Our tools of choice are
Objective-C and Swift on iOS, and (naturally) Java on Android. We are firm
believers in automated testing.

Our team is two highly experienced engineers and one very kickass UX designer.

Email us: info@productable.co

------
iseedeadcode
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE EUROPE or USA if you are okay.

I am Quality Assurance Engineer. I am located in Europe, but I have experience
working with people in different time zones e.g. USA

Skills: Jira, TestLink, ExtraView, SoapUI, Selenium, HPQC, PL/SQL developer,
Vmware and any skill you will need for your project(ready to learn if needed).

Experience: I have 6+ years of experience as QA engineer. I have worked with
such companies as Symantec, Skype, Adobe and HireRight.

I think it is better to talk, write me and we can set up a meeting in Skype or
Google hangouts. Contact: iseedeadcode/at/gmail.com

------
ivm
SEEKING WORK

Location: Chile, UTC-3 (I'm fluent in English and Russian)

Technologies:

• iOS: Cocoa Touch, UIKit, Auto Layout, Core Data, iCloud, Game Center

• Game Development: Unity3d, 2d Toolkit, Cocos2d

• Testing: XCTest, Specta, Appium

• Version Control: Git, Mercurial, TFS

\----

CV:

I am developing apps and games for more than 6 years and have over 20
completed projects.

• Objective-C: 4 years. Created multiple apps and games for iOS and OS X.

• C#: 2 years. Lead programmer at multiplayer Unity3d game suite for mobile
platforms.

• ActionScript: 3 years. Released 15 Flash games for portals and social
networks.

• Moderate experience in Swift, Ruby, JavaScript, Node.js.

• Extensive usage of OOP principles, software design patterns and various
testing methods.

Email: work -АТ- f-m.fm

------
huntern
SEEKING WORK: India / Remote

* Web application development (Django/Flask)

* Server automation.

* Setup cloud infrastructure.

Remote developer/sysadmin for the last 2.5 years and I've worked with a wide
range of open source projects including Ubuntu and Mozilla.

Full Resume:
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/nigelb](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/nigelb)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/nigelbabu](https://twitter.com/nigelbabu)

Happy to provide references if needed. Please get in touch with me at
consulting@nigelb.me

------
joefreeman
SEEKING WORK - remote, UK

I'm a generalist software engineer. I build mobile apps (both native and
hybrid), web apps, server systems (REST APIs, etc). I'm reliable, work
efficiently, communicate effectively, and take pride in my work.

Technologies: Clojure, JavaScript (React, Angular, jQuery, Node.js), Java,
Android, iOS, PhoneGap/Cordova, Elixir/Erlang, Ruby, Python, PHP, AWS, MySQL,
Cassandra, MongoDB, CouchDB, Redis, RabbitMQ.

Website/CV: [http://joef.co.uk](http://joef.co.uk)

E-mail: joe@joef.co.uk

------
eftpotrm
SEEKING WORK: UK Midlands (Birmingham / Derby) or remote

SQL Server & ASP.Net developer, JavaScript, some WinForms if needed. 14+ years
development experience, working in a range of areas. Agile or traditional
teams, large or small, pure dev or working alongside clients to develop
requirements - used to doing it all.

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=36708581](https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=36708581)
Email: eftpotrm at yahoo dot com

------
akrakesh
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm a no-nonsense mobile and web designer looking to work on meaningful
products.

Experience: 4 years freelance (6 months in a startup)

Technologies/Skills: UI, UX, iOS, Android, Web, Knowledge of HTML & CSS

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in/portfolio](http://radesign.in/portfolio)

Blog: [http://radesign.in/blog](http://radesign.in/blog)

Email: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

------
dyadic
SEEKING WORK

Remote Clojure/FP dev (most FP langs considered), nomad, 8+ years programming
experience (Java, Scala, Clojure, building systems, scaling, DBs (SQL and
noSQL)), currently in UTC+2.

Website: [http://danmidwood.com](http://danmidwood.com)

Github: [http://github.com/danmidwood](http://github.com/danmidwood)

Twitter: [http://twitter.com/djmidwood](http://twitter.com/djmidwood)

Email: sf1506@danmidwood.com

------
felipegalvao
SEEKING WORK - Remore (Rio de Janeiro, Brazil)

Hi, my name is Felipe Galvao. I'm a brazilian engineer and i would love to
work on some cool projects to help and learn more. I'm confortable with
Python/Django, HTML5, CSS, Bootstrap and Javascript / jQuery. Currently
learning PHP / Laravel.

(Humble) Online Portfolio:
[http://felipegalvao.com.br/en/portfolio/](http://felipegalvao.com.br/en/portfolio/)

Contact: felipect86 at gmail

------
dejv
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I am founder of small startup team building lab equipment for wine analysis
(and other stuff). We are looking to some quick contract to continue
bootstrapping the company.

Can do different stuff: iOS, Rails, JS, even Delphi or HW development. Decade
experience of development under my belt, spent 8 years rescuing failed
projects with 100% success rate.

Can help with maintenance work, help meeting deadlines and stuff like that.
Ideal would be one week to one month contract, but this could be negotiated.

------
shabinesh
SEEKING WORK: Remote

Backend developer - python, Go, Postgres, PostGIS, Django, Nginx, RabbitMQ etc
- experience building scalable server for mobile application.

* Web application in Django/Flask & Go

* Mobile applications Backend

* minimum viable product

* Algorithms, Architecture, Scaling & Schedule.

Github: [https://github.com/shabinesh/](https://github.com/shabinesh/)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/shabinesh](https://twitter.com/shabinesh)

Email - shabi [at] fossix [dot] org

------
thirdtruck
SEEKING WORK - New York, NY or Remote

I'm a Ruby- and JavaScript-loving web developer in NY. Huge TDD/BDD proponent.
Programming language polyglot (Python, PHP, Perl, C#, Java). Gamer/fiction
writer on the side.

Buzzwords: Ruby, JavaScript, CoffeeScript, HTML, CSS, Sass, Bootstrap, Rails.

GitHub: [https://github.com/thirdtruck](https://github.com/thirdtruck)

Work example: [http://rubyai.org](http://rubyai.org)

Contact: hire at thirdtruck org

------
athesyn
SEEKING WORK - UK (Bristol) or Remote

iOS engineer with a background in full-stack web development. I can offer
expertise in iOS but also node.js and designing/building APIs (not just in
HTTP category). I’m open to using whichever tools are best suited to different
tasks.

You can take a look at my resume to see the stuff I've worked
on:[http://registry.jsonresume.org/labdulle](http://registry.jsonresume.org/labdulle)

------
ukrprog
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Part Time. Location: Ukraine. Experienced Unity C#
developer (5+ years), 3D modeling or 2D art is not an issue. Apps, Games,
Plugins, and even Virtual(Oculus Rift) and Augmented reality. Have enough of
time and more than enough experience. Platforms: PC, Mac, iOS, Android, WPhone
Ready for the interview or project estimation on request. Please let me know
if I can be helpful anytime soon. ukrprog@yahoo.com

------
ukrprog
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Part Time. Location: Ukraine. Experienced Unity C#
developer (5+ years), 3D modeling or 2D art is not an issue. Apps, Games,
Plugins, and even Virtual(Oculus Rift) and Augmented reality. Have enough of
our spare time and more than enough experience. Ready for the interview or
project estimation on request. Please let me know if I can be helpful anytime
soon. ukrprog@yahoo.com Best rates for the first project!

------
cool-RR
SEEKING WORK - Remote only. (Based in Tel-Aviv.)

Hi, I'm Ram, a freelance web developer with six years of experience building
web applications for startups. My expertise is in taking your idea and
building it from scratch to the point where it's a fully-functional web app
that serves paying users.

Technologies used: Python, Django, Postgres, Heroku, Git.

More information: [https://chipmunkdev.com/](https://chipmunkdev.com/)

------
eloisius
SEEKING WORK: US / Remote

Mostly backend web dev. with Ruby, Rails, Python. I also know my way around
the scipy stack.

* [http://zacstewart.com](http://zacstewart.com) * [https://github.com/zacstewart](https://github.com/zacstewart) * [https://www.kaggle.com/zacstewart](https://www.kaggle.com/zacstewart)

zgtewart@gmail.com

------
daleee
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE or Toronto, ON, Canada

Experienced in both front-end and back-end web development, working mostly
with Angular/React and Node.js.

[http://dale.io/resume](http://dale.io/resume)
[https://github.com/daleee](https://github.com/daleee)
[http://dale.io/](http://dale.io/)

------
NotKrisKelly
SEEKING WORK: NYC / SF / Remote

* Full stack dev for ~9 years.

* React, Rails, node, Angular, PostgreSQL, MySQL, Android. I've dabbled in lots of other languages / frameworks.

* Currently getting on the functional programming bandwagon.

* Usually based out of NYC, but I'm in the Bay Area until late August.

* Currently available for freelance and short-medium term contracts.

* kris at kriskelly.me

* [https://github.com/kriskelly](https://github.com/kriskelly)

------
azrealus
SEEKING WORK: Ithaca, NY / Remote

I'm a full stack developer with experience in JavaScript (Angular, Backbone,
Node.js), Ruby (Rails) and hybrid mobile apps (Cordova, Ionic Framework).

Contact: michal.kuklis@gmail.com

[http://github.com/mkuklis](http://github.com/mkuklis)

[http://www.linkedin.com/in/michalkuklis](http://www.linkedin.com/in/michalkuklis)

------
Jeremy1026
SEEKING WORK - Remote

10+ years of experience with Web Development and 8+ years of experience with
iOS Application Development. I have worked with multiple CMSs including
Wordpress and Concrete5 as well as non-CMS frameworks such as Symfony and
Zend. Have worked on multiple iOS applications from small to large.

Technologies: PHP, JavaScript (jQuery), iOS (Objective-C / Swift),
Phonegap/Cordova, MySQL, MSSQL, Wordpress, Concrete5

Website: jcurcio.com

Email: j.curcio@me.com

------
tomahawk
SEEKING WORK Remote-Full Time- Part Time. Location: Uganda. Do you need help
completing an app or building your MVP? Expert Rails, Python and MeteorJS Web
Developer I also do mobile apps, Android, iOS and Cordova with EmberJS and
Fam.ous [http://www.leanstartup.space](http://www.leanstartup.space) Feel free
to drop me an email: leanstartup.space@gmail.com

------
ukrprog
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Part Time. Location: Ukraine. Experienced Unity C#
developer (5+ years), 3D modeling or 2D art is not an issue. Apps, Games,
Plugins, and even Virtual(Oculus Rift) and Augmented reality. Have enough of
our spare time and more than enough experience. Ready for the interview or
project estimation on request. Please let me know if I can be helpful anytime
soon. ukrprog@yahoo.com

------
edwardhotchkiss
SEEKING WORK - Remote (LA)

I've been working as a consultant and contractor on web apps primarily my
entire career. My focus is on .js heavy projects, especially custom code,
MEAN.js, Angular.js, Node.js/MongoDB.

I have an extensive selection of Open Source code on Github
([http://github.com/edwardhotchkiss/](http://github.com/edwardhotchkiss/))

contact: hn@edwardhotchkiss.com

------
richardgill
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote (London)

We're looking for a contract developer to join us to work on an exciting new
fitness start up. We're developing an online booking platform and companion
apps.

You'll be working with two other part-time developers, we're looking for
someone who's willing to learn, brings ideas and cares about quality.

Our technology stack currently includes:

* HTML/javascript/CSS (HAML/CoffeeScript/less)

* AngularJS

* Ruby on Rails

* AWS S3

Email: Richard@actfit.com

------
morenoh149
SEEKING WORK - Remote / San Francisco Bay Area

We build websites and phone apps. We also work on digital strategy, mvps,
social media, growth hacking and branding.

We're a trio of Software professionals based in Silicon Valley. We deliver
products and solutions on time and on budget. You can retain one of us or all
of us. Contact us.

[http://the.r3dm.com/](http://the.r3dm.com/)

------
ukrprog
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Part Time. Location: Ukraine. Experienced Unity C#
developer, 3D modeling or 2D art is not an issue. Apps, Games, Plugins,
Virtual(Oculus Rift) and Augmented reality. Have enough time and more than
enough experience. Ready for the interview or project estimation on request.
Please let me know if I can be helpful anytime soon. ukrprog@yahoo.com
Reasonable rates

------
illyism
SEEKING WORK: Belgium / Remote

* Web Design: [https://dribbble.com/illyism](https://dribbble.com/illyism)

* Web Development: [https://github.com/illyism/](https://github.com/illyism/)

* Web Site: [http://il.ly/](http://il.ly/)

$ Node.js, Frontend and design are my strong suites

------
qkombur
SEEKING WORK: - Work from home.

Hi. I'm a new web developer. I can make you a website for a very low cost. I
am looking to learn and to love my projects. Here's my github:
[https://github.com/qkombur](https://github.com/qkombur) I work with
HTML/CSS/JS with jQuery if needed. You can reach me at nauger@unca.edu.

------
Tech1
SEEKING WORK: NYC / Remote

* Full stack.

* Python Flask / Django preferred

* [https://github.com/HellerCommaA/](https://github.com/HellerCommaA/)

* adam.e.heller1@gmail.com

* [https://www.dropbox.com/s/xo3c19dx5eyy6dy/heller%20resume.pd...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/xo3c19dx5eyy6dy/heller%20resume.pdf?dl=0)

------
SteveMorin
SEEKING FREELANCER - San Francisco

We're a BigData company looking for a Systems/DevOps girl/guy with some
exposure to Hadoop ecosystem. Other technologies used are ansible, nagios,
ganglia, openstack.

It's a fulltime 6 month contract till the end of the year and must be local on
site in downtown SF.

If your interested please email me (Steve Morin) your resume at smorin at
nventdata.com

------
skyriser
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE (Montreal, Canada)

iOS Freelance Developer

(Objective-C/Swift, iPhone/iPad/AppleWatch, Parse, CocoaPods)

Email: chris.comeau@skyriser.com

Web: [http://skyriser.com/](http://skyriser.com/)

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/christiancomeau](http://www.linkedin.com/in/christiancomeau)

------
dorfsmay
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE, or Calgary

python, SQL, PostgreSQL, Hadoop, UNIX/Linux, integration/devops

[https://ca.linkedin.com/in/yvesdorfsman](https://ca.linkedin.com/in/yvesdorfsman)

[http://yves.zioup.com/work/Resume/](http://yves.zioup.com/work/Resume/)

------
expedient
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote or Buffalo, NY

I'm looking for an experienced full-stack Django developer to build out a new
website for me from scratch.

While the site is a CRUD app at heart, I think there are a few interesting
technical challenges that will need to be tackled, including safely handling
user provided text and picture uploads.

If interested, please email: expedientHN @ gmail.com

------
ejcx
SEEKING WORK, remote (moving to SF next month) I am experienced security
engineer looking for some short term engagements or contracting work. I am
very experienced in PHP, Golang, Linux internals, WebApp Security, and so much
more. I love to build and break software.

    
    
      Email:   e@ejj.io
      Website: ejj.io
      Github:  github.com/ejcx

------
juanmacuevas
SEEKING WORK, Amsterdam NL, remote

Android Developer since 2010. Clean code, TDD.

10+ apps on Google Play Store.

Python, JavaScript and others for fun.

[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/juanmacuevas](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/juanmacuevas)

[https://github.com/juanmacuevas](https://github.com/juanmacuevas)

------
csbartus
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm a designer and developer creating user interfaces and experiences for the
web. I like to create clean user interfaces and meaningful interactions with
usability in mind. I also like to write fast and reusable front–end code.

Skills:

* Responsive web design

* Front-end development with Gulp, BEM, Flexbox

* Wordpress

* E-commerce

* Styleguide

[http://metamn.io](http://metamn.io)

bartus.csongor@gmail.com

------
nochoa1622
SEEKING FREELANCER San Francisco, Remote doable.

Looking for short to medium term contracts (2 weeks to 2 months) that are
ready to ramp up within the next few weeks.

Our publication is looking for a full-stack developer to build a crunchbase
like website. Language is up to you, we will provide an API with the data. We
pay Bay Area rates.

Contact: nick@uploadvr.com

------
kumaravadivelts
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance

Web and Application Developer - Java, J2ee, Liferay Portal, JSF, Hibernate and
Spring.

Linkedin : [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/kumaravadivel-
t-s/25/537/711](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/kumaravadivel-t-s/25/537/711)

------
dotnick
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Full stack freelance Android developer. I've built numerous apps - both
personal and for clients - many of which using fun APIs like
geolocation/geofencing, beacons, mapping and more.

Portfolio: [http://www.nicknicolaou.me](http://www.nicknicolaou.me)

------
tfb
SEEKING WORK - Remote / North Carolina

Full stack web dev looking to push web apps to their absolute limits.

Location: North Carolina

Remote: Yes, but some personal interaction is always a plus

Willing to relocate: Definitely

Technologies: Node.js, React.js, MongoDB, Redis, ES6/ES7, anything you throw
at me really

Résumé/CV: github/timbur and github/loggur

Email: tim -at- loggur -dot- com

------
krufe
SEEKING WORK - Buffalo, NY, remote preferred part time

Full stack freelancer for nights/weekends, concentrations on LAMP, API
creation, integrations with 3rd parties (bitcoin armory/stripe)

Website has list of work and more info:

[http://www.kenrufe.com](http://www.kenrufe.com)

------
underyx
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Budapest, Hungary)

hello@trixi.graphics | [https://trixi.graphics](https://trixi.graphics)

Graphic Designer

I'm posting this on behalf of my girlfriend who's currently looking for design
work. The website should be able to tell you more about her.

------
ignasi35
SEEKING WORK - remote (Barcelona, Spain)

I'm a 12+ year java developer turned into scala developer 2 years ago. I've
worked mainly in small and medium startups (healthcare, eDemocracy). I'm
available for scala and Java8 Backend development.

I'm reachable at ignasi@marimon-clos.com

------
zha
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE - iOS / Android native app developer.

15+ apps published to App Store / Play Store. 10+ years experience in the
software industry after completing MS in CS.

I am currently based in Singapore. Portfolio will be provided on request.
Email me at reenignesio at gmail

------
adamcharnock
SEEKING WORK - London, UK, remote.

Expertise:

\- Technical Architect

\- Full stack web development

\- Python/Django JS/CofeeScript

\- Amazon Web Services, Heroku

Past clients include:

\- New York Public Library

\- British Royal Navy

\- The North Face

\- Adidas

Experienced at working within startups, and have also run my own startup.

More information & email: [https://adamcharnock.com](https://adamcharnock.com)

------
mootothemax
SEEKING WORK, British guy based in Europe, REMOTE, working on-premises always
possible.

Here are my highlights:

\- Reliable. No waiting around for calls or emails; if I'm awake, you can
guarantee a fast response.

\- Business knowledge. I want your business to succeed, and can share my
insights with you, battle-earned over the last 17+ years.

\- Technical knowledge. I can turn my hand to pretty much well any technology
I'm asked to work with, and am extremely good at quickly tracking down hand-
to-find bugs. No more worrying about whether your techie can work on the
scarier parts of your project!

\- No hand-holding required. I won't waste your time with frivolous questions,
and while I'm happy to give daily updates, I can also work well under minimal
supervision.

\- I. Get. The. Job. Done. Above all else, I deliver the end result.

Recent technologies I've worked with include: Python; Java; PHP; Laravel;
jQuery; AngularJS; MySQL; Redis; Linux (CentOS + Ubuntu); Scrapy; Amazon
Elastic MapReduce (via mrjob); Sendgrid; AlchemyAPI; various bits of server
admin, plus setting up production/staging/continous integration environments.

Recent projects and sideprojects include:

[https://www.cuteleads.com](https://www.cuteleads.com)

[https://www.wphub.com](https://www.wphub.com)

[http://track-chat.com](http://track-chat.com)

[http://interactwive.com](http://interactwive.com)

[http://tweetingmachine.com](http://tweetingmachine.com)

Feel free to drop a line to me at tom@tbbpolska.com, and I'll get back to you
ASAP.

------
focusaurus
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Colorado)

node.js expert doing full-stack web applications and devops automation.

[http://peterlyons.com](http://peterlyons.com)

keywords: node.js, expressjs, APIs, ansible, mongodb, postgresql, angularjs,
linux

------
fandawg195

      ______               _      ______           _
     |  ____|             | |    |  ____|         | |
     | |__ _ __ ___  _ __ | |_   | |__   _ __   __| |
     |  __| '__/ _ \| '_ \| __|  |  __| | '_ \ / _` |
     | |  | | | (_) | | | | |_   | |____| | | | (_| |
     |_|  |_|  \___/|_| |_|\__|  |______|_| |_|\__,_|
    
    
    

SEEKING WORK - Chicago, Il. or Remote (part-time only)

I'm a front-end UI web developer based in Chicago, Il.

Skills: HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, jQuery, AngularJS, JSON, Adobe CS, Ruby on
Rails, Twitter Bootstrap, SASS, LESS, Stylus and AJAX, UI Prototyping

Experience: I have 5+ years of experience with Fortune 500 companies, digital
agencies and tech startups. Feel free to drop me an email if you'd like to
chat about your project (there is no pressure whatsoever to work with me!)

Contact: sanjs255/at/gmail (Mention HN please)

~~~
jacquesm
I _really_ wished you didn't do this, it's not nice to everybody else that
simply posts the data without playing games with the screen space. It's smart
but subtly wrong.

------
nick2
SEEKING WORK - London or Remote

iOS developer looking for new projects.
[http://bit.ly/1uh9Ori](http://bit.ly/1uh9Ori) Feel free to email at
nickiosdev+hn@gmail.com

------
Vitaly
SEEKING WORK: Berlin / Remote

front/backend, mobile, ruby, rails and more.

> 20 years of total experience (rails - 10 years, before that hard core C/C++,
> virtualisation, linux network kernel drivers etc)

------
cshipley
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE - Portland Oregon

Experienced industry "Salty Dogs"! Kick-ass app development, lightening fast
MVPs, cunning enhancements - other people's code doesn't scare us, QA -
difficult bugs amuse us. Love to work with startups, consult on features,
mitigating risk, lowering long-term cost. Multi-platform solutions -- don't
build it twice.

We eat: iOS, Android, Xamarin, Parse.com, Sqlite, REST, NDK, C/C++, C#, Java,
Obj-C

Battlefield:

Kickback Points iPhone and iPad [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/kickback-
points/id528848853?...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/kickback-
points/id528848853?mt=8)

Garage 529 Android - Project 529 Anti bike theft app.
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.project529...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.project529.garage.production&hl=en)

Nike + Running - Nike's premier running application.
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nike.plusg...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nike.plusgps&hl=en)

Economist Pocket World in Figures iOS App –
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/economist-world-in-
figures/i...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/economist-world-in-
figures/id438709514?mt=8)

Caller Dashboard – (Android Tablet, Android Phone, Ultrabook) link:
[http://www.thugdesign.com/projects](http://www.thugdesign.com/projects)

Ease into 5K Android –
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.runhelper....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.runhelper.c25k&hl=en)

Bridge to 10K Android –
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.runhelper....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.runhelper.b210k&hl=en)

Ease into 10K Android –
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.runhelper....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.runhelper.ei10k&hl=en)

email at curtis [at] saltydogtechnology [dot] com -- right now! ;-)

------
147
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Professional Clojure developer specializing in web applications. Looking for
more work.

Contact in profile.

------
adam0101
Hacker News Seeking Freelancer

SEEKING WORK / Remote (Can travel to NYC or Boston)

iOS and Mac

I've been developing on the Apple ecosystem for 5 years working on my own
projects and contract work. I have successfully built apps for individuals,
small companies, and government contractors.

My specialties include Client/Server apps, Educational apps, Social apps, and
Location based apps.

Email: adamst.onge@gmail.com

------
winestock
SEEKING WORK - Detroit, Michigan or remote

Expertise:

\- HTML5

\- CSS3

\- JavaScript

Contact: rudolf@winestockwebdesign.com

------
tomahawk
hello

------
J_Darnley
SEEKING WORK: Belgium, Europe; Manchester, UK.

Remote: No. Yes please, not required though.

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, x86 assembly, Win32, Lua, FFmpeg

Résumé/CV: On request

Email: james.darnley@gmail.com

PGP key ID: 0x99412908 fingerprint: 5612 F4E9 53A6 ADA1 0E9B 285A CC26 DD10
9941 2908

OpenHub profile:
[https://www.openhub.net/accounts/J_Darnley](https://www.openhub.net/accounts/J_Darnley)

GitLab profile:
[https://gitlab.com/u/J_Darnley](https://gitlab.com/u/J_Darnley)

I speak English and Dutch. I have no problem adjusting my day to suit your
timezone. Desperate enough to accept almost any offer.

------
curiously

        SEEKING WORK - I'll build your MVP for $50,000
        Email me with subject "MVP" or visit:
    

[http://appsonify.com](http://appsonify.com)

    
    
        Location: Vancouver, BC.
        Remote: Yes.
        Relocate: No.
        Technologies: Open Source
        Resume: http://appsonify.com
        Email: john@resume

------
noobplusplus
SEEKING WORK: SF / Remote

* Full stack dev for ~6 years.

* Python, Dajngo, Flask, Angular, PostgreSQL, MySQL, Redis, Ansible, Vagrant, Docker.

* Currently getting on the functional programming bandwagon.

* Currently available for freelance and short-medium term contracts.

* wimicirca2015 at gmail

